

Custom UX checklist for your project - nappula
http://s87.eu/65vf

======
userium
Creator here. I built this with Rails. We made it simple and fast to make a
custom UX checklist for your project. We'd love feedback! - Nina from Userium

~~~
cllns
Since this is a UX site, here's my impression:

I found the landing page a little confusing.

"Edit my Free Checklist"

I don't have a checklist to edit, I think this should say Create a Free
Checklist?

Also once I clicked that, and it took me to /accounts/new, I just clicked
Checklist in the top bar to view the checklist, which is what I originally
wanted to see.

It'd be cool if when you clicked something on /welcome/checklist, it did a
'gradual' sign-up and say something like: "Do you want to save this?".

~~~
userium
The reason I called it "Edit my Free Checklist" is that we already prepared a
checklist for you. But you are right, it is confusing, I will change that!
Thanks for the feedback!

The checklist link shows our original usability checklist, but if you sign up,
you can edit it as you wish.

Gradual sign-up would be great, good idea, thanks!

~~~
cllns
Ah, I see. Cool.

Another idea: you could add a little box to the bottom of each section that
says "Add your own", which would gradually lead into a sign-up, as well.

~~~
userium
True, another good idea, thanks! :)

------
patkai
Checklist is maybe a good alternative to a boring usability report.

~~~
userium
True, UX / usability reports are boring to read - and to write. This is
something simple and fast you can do for any project.

Also gives the customer / team / boss a quick overview of UX issues in the
project.

